# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  AVAST Internet Security бесплатно

## grobik

:Rtfm:  До 22 июня есть возможность установить полугодовой триал Аваст Интернет Секьюрити,  *загрузив 30-дневный пробник* с сайта. Активируется подписка на 180 дней.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Предновогодняя акция от журнала *ComputerBild* - в подарок всем желающим код активации *Avast IS 2016* сроком на 1 год. 


Достаточно посетить *страницу регистрации*, ввести свой email, подтвердить капчу и завершить кнопкой *Jetzt Avast Internet Security 2016 gratis anfordern* (чекбокс на рассылку отмечать не обязательно) . Через секунду на указанный ящик упадет письмо с информацией о лицензии на 12 месяцев.
Неизвестно, как долго продлится раздача, но в сообщении указан период действия полученного кода - "*годен до 1 июня 2017 г*."  :Shocked:  Вот здесь не совсем понятно - то ли это последняя дата ввода перед активацией полного года, то ли это конечный срок действия всех ключей (станет ясно не ранее 1 июня 2016  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).


```

http://www.computerbild.de/gutscheinaktionen/Avast-Internet-Security-2016-Verlosung-14384121.html?action=register 


```

----------


## grobik

> Неизвестно, как долго продлится раздача
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> http://www.computerbild.de/gutscheinaktionen/Avast-Internet-Security-2016-Verlosung-14384121.html?action=register 
> 
> 
> ```


 :Angry:  Акция закончена, длилась менее 24 часов... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mut480

Приветствую, Аваст хороший антивирус. На этой странице можно почитать http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...ntivirus-avast

----------

